# Making and freezing noodles



## chris629 (Dec 29, 2004)

I just started making my own noodles.  I believe the recipe I have is best for egg noodle types of meals.  I don't mind making this kind by hand but want to know if there is a difference in the recipes for lasagna, or spaghetti noodles or if it just makes them different in the cuts.  I don't think I could make (cut) spaghetti by hand.  I am waiting on getting a pasta maker as far as cutting it. 
Also I freeze mine since I make big batches at the same time, I dry them before I bag them and freeze them, is this ok???


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm not sure about making noodles, but i buy fresh/frozen pasta all the time from an italian deli near my house. they make the pastas fresh, then freeze them right away. no drying. to cook, you put them directly into the boiling salted water from the freezer. tastes just as good as freshly made.


----------



## luvs (Dec 30, 2004)

i freeze ravioli and fettucini.


----------



## chris629 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks girls!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2004)

Is there something you forgot to tell us Buckytom?    

 Barbara


----------



## Darkstream (Dec 30, 2004)

1. See my previous posts on pasta related subjects.

2. Cutting noodles by hand is possible, but very tricky. You will get uneven edges for tagliatelle, to cut thinner than that you need to have a chefs knife and experience. Go for wide noodles if you must, but a simple pasta machine is really the way.

Unless.......you want to learn how to make pulled noodles by trial and error....

The wider the  noodle, the less chance of dissapointment.

3. Try geting the noodles right first, BEFORE trying to freeze, and THEN defrost them. Experience with the dough is everything.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 2, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Experience with the dough is everything.



That is quite an understatement!!  So very true.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Is there something you forgot to tell us Buckytom?
> 
> Barbara


lol,    not the last time i checked. boy is my wife gonna be upset if i'm wrong...


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 4, 2005)

I freeze the pasta dough - see http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3745 - start at page 4 of this thread if you're primarily interested in the freezing aspect.


----------

